# Holiday to Perth



## lonni (May 23, 2012)

Hi

I want to visit my brother in Australia, Perth in December. Anyone know a good travel agent, or is it best to book on line? I am only finding Emirates at the moment which is fine, but just wanted to check any alternatives, maybe package deals etc and am looking on line and not really coming up with a lot... any help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Heny (Sep 22, 2012)

lonni said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to visit my brother in Australia, Perth in December. Anyone know a good travel agent, or is it best to book on line? I am only finding Emirates at the moment which is fine, but just wanted to check any alternatives, maybe package deals etc and am looking on line and not really coming up with a lot... any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


Try singapore airlines or malaysian airlines; both are usually cheaper than emirates.


----------



## egs (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Lonni,
I recently used Cheapest Flights Guaranteed By Experts it was pretty good - I managed to save some cash and didn't have the time to search through all the sites that are around.

I just bought one from Bris to DBX for about$1800 non stop which was a good deal for Emirates.

Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## Merapi (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone has experience with Cheap Flights, Airline Tickets, Cheap Plane Tickets, Cheap Airfare ? CheapOair ?? A Jordanian friend of mine is happy with it and I plan to use it as well for November travel back home to Indonesia.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Merapi said:


> Anyone has experience with Cheap Flights, Airline Tickets, Cheap Plane Tickets, Cheap Airfare ? CheapOair ?? A Jordanian friend of mine is happy with it and I plan to use it as well for November travel back home to Indonesia.


I tried using them earlier (this was about a year back).. the options and pricing were Great!!, only one issue, they only accepted US credit cards at the time. Maybe they've changed/upgraded since then..

@OP You could check these:

http://www.makemytrip.ae/
http://www.cleartrip.ae/
http://www.bookingbuddy.com/

I've used them all on separate occasions, worked out fine.. (The last link is an aggregator, it searches a bunch of leading sites with the options you specify, pretty handy..)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Expedia.com
Travelocity.com
Kayak.com
Skyscanner.com
You can use any of the above for flights.

Expedia.com
Agoda.com
Booking.com
These are for hotel bookings.

Happy travels!  It's been 2 months since my last trip and I am now getting restless again!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Orbitz sometimes also shows flights that do not appear on Expedia searches, I recently got an amazing deal for a flight to Mexico that did not appear in any other travel website.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Always check multiple sites. And then when you find someone does the route you want, but maybe the day you want isnt avaiable, go to their websites. Last vacation we went on, a flight wasnt availbe to maldvies on day we wanted from kayak and expedia etc, but on oman airs site, no issues getting into that flight. I think they only release so many to the aggregator sites and keep a few for themselves.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Only Emirates fly direct from Dubai to Perth but as they have just signed a codeshare agreement with Quantas you may get a cheaper fare on the Quantas site.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Only Emirates fly direct from Dubai to Perth but as they have just signed a codeshare agreement with Quantas you may get a cheaper fare on the Quantas site.


Unfortunately the Qantas / Emirates venture won't take effect until April next year as they still need approval from the Australian Competition authority.

As Felix said, Emirates is the only direct service from Dubai. However, Qatar have just started a new direct service from Abu Dhabi to Perth and are undercutting Emirates fares. 

Otherwise, look at Singapore Airlines via Singapore or Malaysian AIrlines via Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

I flew with Qatar Airways direct to Australia and would definitely recommend it.

A very comfortable flight considering the length with excellent service, well worth taking the taxi to Abu Dhabi from Dubai!


----------

